
Piracy and Copyright Challenges in 1841 Mirror Those of Today - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-and-copyright-challenges-in-1841-mirror-those-of-today-111024/
======
jakeonthemove
We are now living in the Golden Age of Content Piracy, what with the
proliferation of instant exchange and transfer methods, but piracy of
intangible goods has been around for over a century, ever since the invention
of the gramophone, or even the printing press before it, and the people in
control of said goods were always making a fuss out of others "stealing" them.
I don't think the problem will ever be solved - it's not even a problem, it
must be integrated into the economic model.

The only reason why governments would extend the copyright of intangible
content is because, as always, corporations and people with money are pushing
for it. Indeed, the original authors may not care (because they have other
problems, like being dead), but when the copyright holder is an immortal
entity such as a corporation, which sees an opportunity to make profit and
maintain control, they will do whatever they can, even if it's against society
and against progress. Maybe we should have stricter regulation of corporations
or even an "expiration" date, but that would be nigh impossible to
implement...

~~~
nitrogen
_Maybe we should have stricter regulation of corporations or even an
"expiration" date, but that would be nigh impossible to implement..._

Some corporate entities _do_ have an expiration date. An LLC, for example, may
have a maximum 99-year lifespan. Of course, ownership of copyright could
probably be transferred to a newly-created entity of the same name when the 99
years are almost up, so it's kind of a moot limitation.

